# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Մազերի խնամք

## Haykolo1991

Խոսենք մազերից....օրինակ շատ լվալը վնաս է,թե ոչ...ինչ շամպուն օգտագործել...եվ այլ շատ բաներ :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:33 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:29 ----------

ես,որ լսել եմ,որ շատ շամպունով(??շամպույն,շամպուին...??) լվանալը վնաս է կամ շատ ֆենելը.....

իսկ ինչ շամպուինից օգտվենք,որ մազերը միշտ լինեն փայլուն ու փափուկ,կամ ընդհանրապես ինչ անել,որ մազերը լինեն գեղեցիկ??

----------

Adriano (27.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (27.06.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Նախ մազերը շատ լվանալ ասենք ամեն օր չարժի, իսկ շամպույնը շատ լցնել գլխի վրա արգելվում է:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Նախ մազերը շատ լվանալ ասենք ամեն օր չարժի, իսկ շամպույնը շատ լցնել գլխի վրա արգելվում է:


Ինչու՞  :Shok:

----------


## Adriano

> Ինչու՞


Ուրեմն մազեր կան , որ շատ քիչ են յուղոտում և ջրի օգտագործումը, չափից ավելի, հանգեցնումա գլխամաշկի լրիվ չորացմանը, հետո մեր ջուրը բավականին կոշտա, և հետևաբար ջրի արտաքին էֆֆեկտն էլ կա:

----------

Ապե Ջան (27.06.2010), Մանուլ (27.06.2010), Նիկեա (15.04.2013), Շինարար (27.06.2010), Ուլուանա (27.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (29.06.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

ԻՄՀԿ ավելի գերադասելի է չորացած գլխամաշկով ապրել, քան թե ոչ մաքուր մազերով  :Smile:

----------

SSS (28.06.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> ԻՄՀԿ ավելի գերադասելի է չորացած գլխամաշկով ապրել, քան թե ոչ մաքուր մազերով


Ռուֆուս ջան դե իհարկե, հո չեմ ասում կեղտոտ ման արի, բայց եթե հնարավորա քիչ լվանալ, ասենք շաբաթական երեք անգամ ավելի լավ է: Մարդ կա կեղտոտ չի անընդհատ լվումա օրը մի քսան անգամ, որակա բանա փոխվումա էլի

----------


## Նարե

ժողովուրդ ուզում եմ առաջարկել մազաթափության դեպ ու աճը խթանող մազարմատների դիմակ (մասկա), որն ինքս եմ փորձել ու իմ դեպքում դրական տարբերություն տեսել եմ, եթե որևէ մեկին օգնի՝ ուրախ կլինեմ՝

1 ձվի դեղնուց
1թեյի գդալ լիմոնի հյութ
1 թեյի գդալ մեղր
1 թեյի գդալ շամպույն
1 թ. գ. գերչակի յուղ ( շատ մատչելի է և վաճառվում է բոլոր դեղատներում)
1  սրվակ վիտամին B (բոլոր վիտամինները սրվակներով նույնպես վաճառվում են դեղատներում)
1  սրվակ վիտամին A 
1  սրվակ վիտամին E

Այս բոլորը հարել մի տարրայի մեջ, քսել մազարմատներին ու նուրբ մերսել, ապա թողնել երկու ժամ, որից հետո լվանալ:
Հաճախ պատահել է, որ որևէ բաղադրիչը պակասել է, առանց դրա եմ սարքել ու կրկին շատ լավ արդյունք է եղել: Հիմնականում դնում եմ դիմակը 2 շաբաթը մեկ: Շատ հաճախն էլ խորհուրդ չեմ տա. ունենում է հակառակ էֆֆեկտ:

----------

RADIOmanyachka (10.02.2011), Yevuk (28.06.2010), Արևածագ (27.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.06.2010), Մանուլ (27.06.2010), ՆանՍ (28.06.2010), Նիկեա (15.04.2013), Ուլուանա (27.06.2010), Չամիչ (29.06.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ԻՄՀԿ ավելի գերադասելի է չորացած գլխամաշկով ապրել, քան թե ոչ մաքուր մազերով


Հայկ, չոր գլխամաշկ ունեցողների մազերը համապատասխանաբար ավելի ուշ էլ կեղտոտվում են, հետևաբար քո ասած վտանգն ամեն դեպքում չի սպառնում։ Ամեն օր շամպունով լվանալն իրոք լավ չի։ Կարելի է ամեն օր լողանալ, բայց ամեն լողանալուց գլուխը չպռտել, ընդամենը ջրցողել ու վերջ, իսկ շամպունով մի քանի օրը մեկ լվանալ։ Ամեն օր լողանալու դեպքում գլուխդ կարիք էլ չի ունենա ամեն անգամ շամպունվելու։  :Wink:

----------


## Արևածագ

Մի հավելում էլ ես անեմ: Ամեն օր մազերը լվանալը բերում է նրան, որ դրանք սկսում են ավելի արագ կեղտոտվել:  Շուտ- շուտ լվանալով խթանում ենք ճարպագեղձերի ակտիվ գործունեությունը ուղիղ համեմատական արդյունքով: Ես մարդկանց գիտեմ, որոնք ամեն առավոտյան գլուխները լվանալով հասել են նրան, որ երեկոյան մազերն այն տեսքն ունեն, կարծես մի շիշ ձեթ են շուռ տվել գլխներին:
 Ցանկալի է փոփոխել օգտագործվող շամպունների տեսակները, նույնը վերաբերվում է նաև կոսմետիկական քսուքներին:
 Երկարատև ու համառ ջանքերս գլխիս պահպանելու բնածին մազերիս վերջին երրորդ մասը, ինձ բերել են այս եզրակացությանը. Սթրեսը մազերի համար 1 թշնամին է: Նաև պիտի հրաժարվել «շամպուն+ բալզամ կոնդիցիոներ միասին» տեսակի լվացման միջոցներից: Ես ընդհանրապես այդ «բալզամ» կոչվածը թարկել եմ օգտագործել, իմ կարծիքով որոշ մազեր հետաձգեցին ինձ լքելու ժամանակը նաև այդ պատճառով: Օգտագործում եմ դեղատներում վաճառվող Fitovital շապունը: Համեմատաբար թանկ է, բայց արդյունավետ:

----------

A.r.p.i. (28.06.2010), Kita (28.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (27.06.2010), SSS (28.06.2010), Yevuk (28.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.06.2010), Մանուլ (27.06.2010), ՆանՍ (28.06.2010), Նիկեա (15.04.2013), Ուլուանա (27.06.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

գիտեք ամենալավ շանպունները Քլիվեն ֆիրմայինն են,իմ Նիդեռլանդների բժիշկը դա ինձ խորհուրդ տվեց,մի օր դասի գնալուց մազերիս քացախ էի քսել ու դասի էի գնացել,իբր թե  մազերը փայլի :LOL: ,դրանից հետո մազերիս վիճակը շատ վատացավ,ինձ օգնեց Մեկսիկական շամանների բաղադրատոմսով պատրաստված շալֆեյի ու մուսկատի քսուկը,այն շատ լավ օգնեց,հետո երբ Յամայկա էի գնացել ծնողներիս հետ այնտղ ռաստամանները մազերիցս դռեդներ էին հյուսել ու այդպես 1,5 տարի մանեի գալիս,հետո ծնողներիս ճնշման ներքո մազերս սափրեցին ու ինձ օգնության եկավ Քլիվեն շանպունները ու Մեկսիկական շամանների խորհուրդները: :Smile:

----------

Արևածագ (28.06.2010), Նիկեա (15.04.2013)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Մի հավելում էլ ես անեմ: Ամեն օր մազերը լվանալը բերում է նրան, որ դրանք սկսում են ավելի արագ կեղտոտվել:  Շուտ- շուտ լվանալով խթանում ենք ճարպագեղձերի ակտիվ գործունեությունը ուղիղ համեմատական արդյունքով: Ես մարդկանց գիտեմ, որոնք ամեն առավոտյան գլուխները լվանալով հասել են նրան, որ երեկոյան մազերն այն տեսքն ունեն, կարծես մի շիշ ձեթ են շուռ տվել գլխներին:
>  Ցանկալի է փոփոխել օգտագործվող շամպունների տեսակները, նույնը վերաբերվում է նաև կոսմետիկական քսուքներին:
>  Երկարատև ու համառ ջանքերս գլխիս պահպանելու բնածին մազերիս վերջին երրորդ մասը, ինձ բերել են այս եզրակացությանը. Սթրեսը մազերի համար 1 թշնամին է: Նաև պիտի հրաժարվել «շամպուն+ բալզամ կոնդիցիոներ միասին» տեսակի լվացման միջոցներից: Ես ընդհանրապես այդ «բալզամ» կոչվածը թարկել եմ օգտագործել, իմ կարծիքով որոշ մազեր հետաձգեցին ինձ լքելու ժամանակը նաև այդ պատճառով: Օգտագործում եմ դեղատներում վաճառվող Fitovital շապունը: Համեմատաբար թանկ է, բայց արդյունավետ:


բալզամներն ու կոնդիցիոներները պետք է միայն ծայրերին քսել, ֆենով չորացնելիս պաշտպանում են մազերը, իսկ եթե արմատներին քսել, ծավալը ("объём"ը) կորում է և շատ կարճ ժամանակ անց մազերը յուղոտ են թվում

մազերը խնամելու համար պետք է շատ ջուր խմել, օրական 6-8 բաժակ․ ՀԵՆՑ ՋՈՒՐ․ շատ է օգնում, անմիջապես արձագանքում են մազերը

ծույլերի համար մազերի շատ հեշտ «դիմակի» տարբերակ կա․
1 թեյի գդալ կոնյակ + 1 ձվի դեղնուց համադրությամբ 10 րոպեով

էլի մի քանի խորհուրդ․
մազերը որքան հնարավոր է սառը ջրով պետք է մաքրաջրել
թաց մազերը չի կարելի սանրել
եթե կարող եք, ֆենի սառը հոսանքով հարդարեք
սրբիչը թաց մազերին երկար մի թողեք
թաց մազերը սրբիչով մի քաշքշեք չորացնելիս

եթե կարող եք, հաճախ թողեք, որ մազերն իրենք իրենց չորանան և ֆենով մի հարդարեք, եթե հնարավոր է)

----------

Արևածագ (28.06.2010), Նիկեա (15.04.2013)

----------


## SSS

Իսկ ես լսել եմ, որ սառը ջուրը վնասակար է գլխամաշկի համար,ընդհանրապես բոլոր դիմակներն էլ ժամանակավոր Էֆֆեկտ ունեն...
Ես գրեթե ամեն օր լվանում եմ մազերս շամպույնով,օգտագործում եմ բալզամ կոնդիցիոներ, լվանալուց հետո ժամերով թողնում եմ սրբիչի մեջ,ոչ մի դիմակ չեմ օգտագործում , բայց երբևէ մազերիս որակից չեմ դժգոհել

----------


## Անահիտ

մազերս քիմիական փորձության ենթարկելուց առաջ ես էլ չէի դժգոհում
իսկ քիմիայից հետո եթե ուզում ես վերականգնել, պետքա խնամել

----------


## SSS

> մազերս քիմիական փորձության ենթարկելուց առաջ ես էլ չէի դժգոհում
> իսկ քիմիայից հետո եթե ուզում ես վերականգնել, պետքա խնամել


 Խնամել ցանկացած դեպքում պետքա :Smile: պարզապես ես խնամք ասելով Դիմակ չեմ հասկանում

----------


## Անահիտ

եթե ինչ-որ մեկը իմաստ չի տեսնում, չի նշանակում, որ չկա

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> բալզամներն ու կոնդիցիոներները պետք է միայն ծայրերին քսել, ֆենով չորացնելիս պաշտպանում են մազերը, իսկ եթե արմատներին քսել, ծավալը ("объём"ը) կորում է և շատ կարճ ժամանակ անց մազերը յուղոտ են թվում
> 
> մազերը խնամելու համար պետք է շատ ջուր խմել, օրական 6-8 բաժակ․ ՀԵՆՑ ՋՈՒՐ․ շատ է օգնում, անմիջապես արձագանքում են մազերը
> 
> ծույլերի համար մազերի շատ հեշտ «դիմակի» տարբերակ կա․
> 1 թեյի գդալ կոնյակ + 1 ձվի դեղնուց համադրությամբ 10 րոպեով
> 
> էլի մի քանի խորհուրդ․
> մազերը որքան հնարավոր է սառը ջրով պետք է մաքրաջրել
> ...


Քո խորհուրդները քո անձնական փորձից ե՞ն, թե՞ մասնագետի: Եթե կարելի է մանրամասնես:  :Smile:

----------


## Adriano

> *մազերը խնամելու համար պետք է շատ ջուր խմել, օրական 6-8 բաժակ․ ՀԵՆՑ ՋՈՒՐ․ շատ է օգնում, անմիջապես արձագանքում են մազերը
> թաց մազերը չի կարելի սանրել
> սրբիչը թաց մազերին երկար մի թողեք
> թաց մազերը սրբիչով մի քաշքշեք չորացնելիս*
> *եթե կարող եք, հաճախ թողեք, որ մազերն իրենք իրենց չորանան և ֆենով մի հարդարեք, եթե հնարավոր է)*


Ուրեմն նշեմ, որ ջուր խմելը իրոք որ շատ լավ է ազդում  մազերի վրա: Սակայն գրածդ մնացած մտքերը այնքան էլ ընդունելի չեն: Ընդունելի են այնքանով, որ մազերը շատ փորձությունների ենթարկել չի կարելի: Սակայն անընդունելին այն է, որ, օրինակ, թաց մազերը սանրել չի կարելի: Կարելի է, սակայն չափավոր: Իսկ մազերը սանրելը ընդհանրապես շատ -շատ է խորհուրդ տրվում: Գլխամաշկի արյան շրջանառության խթանումը , հանգեցնում է նրան, որ մազերը էլ ավելի օպերատիվ և արագ են սնուցվում: Մնացածն էլ անհասկնալի է, սրբիչով փակել չփակելը իմ կարծիքով էական դեր չի խախղում: Այո իհարկե եթե ասենք 24 ժամ պահես գլխիդ էդքան էլ լավ էֆեկտ չի լինի:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Քո խորհուրդները քո անձնական փորձից ե՞ն, թե՞ մասնագետի: Եթե կարելի է մանրամասնես:


անձնական փորձից են և մասնագետների խորհուրդներ են
հիմա էլ, եթե փնտրես գրականություն մազերի խնամքի վերաբերյալ, կհանդիպես նշված խորհուրդները

մազերի խնամքի վերաբերյալ կարծիք գոյություն չունի, գոյություն ունեն կանոններ

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:56 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:55 ----------




> Ուրեմն նշեմ, որ ջուր խմելը իրոք որ շատ լավ է ազդում  մազերի վրա: Սակայն գրածդ մնացած մտքերը այնքան էլ ընդունելի չեն: Ընդունելի են այնքանով, որ մազերը շատ փորձությունների ենթարկել չի կարելի: Սակայն անընդունելին այն է, որ, օրինակ, թաց մազերը սանրել չի կարելի: Կարելի է, սակայն չափավոր: Իսկ մազերը սանրելը ընդհանրապես շատ -շատ է խորհուրդ տրվում: Գլխամաշկի արյան շրջանառության խթանումը , հանգեցնում է նրան, որ մազերը էլ ավելի օպերատիվ և արագ են սնուցվում: Մնացածն էլ անհասկնալի է, սրբիչով փակել չփակելը իմ կարծիքով էական դեր չի խախղում: Այո իհարկե եթե ասենք 24 ժամ պահես գլխիդ էդքան էլ լավ էֆեկտ չի լինի:


մազերը անհրաժեշտ է սանրել, բայց ոչ թաց վիճակում)

----------

Ֆոտոն (29.06.2010)

----------


## SSS

Անձնական փորձից կարող եմ ասել, որ իսկապես ֆենը մազերի  թշնամին է, մազերի լավ տեսք ունենալուն խթանում է նաև պարբերաբար գոնե ծայրերից կտրելը, երկար մազերը գեղեցիկ են, բայց բավականին տհաճ են  ցախավել հիշեցնող երկար մազերը, բացի այդ  , շատերին եմ ճանաչում ,ովքեր կարծում են ,թե տարիներով մազերը չկտրելով կարող են երկար մազեր ունենալ.չկա նման բան,նման դեպքերում մազերի աճը կանգնում է,քանի որ չկտրվելու դեպքում այն չի շնչում,որքան էլ դիմակներ փորձեք,իսկ դիմակները մի անգամով երբեք չեն օգնի, միայն պարբերաբար օգտագործումը կբերի ցանկալի արդյունքի

----------

Yevuk (29.06.2010), Մանուլ (06.07.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

պարբերաբար կարելի է կիրառել կոնյակից և ձվի դեղնուցից բաղկացած դիմակը, գնային առումով շատ մատչելի է: )

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Դիմակը ո՞նց են կիրառում:  :Blush:  Մազերի դիմակ առաջին անգամ եմ լսում: :Blush: 

Թաց սանրելու վնասի բացատրությունն այսպես գիտեմ ես. թաց ժամանակ մաշկը ավելի թույլ է լինում, սանրն էլ ավելի մեջ ուժով է քաշում մազերն արմատներից, դրա համար շատ են թափվում թաց սանրելիս:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Դիմակը ո՞նց են կիրառում:  Մազերի դիմակ առաջին անգամ եմ լսում:
> 
> Թաց սանրելու վնասի բացատրությունն այսպես գիտեմ ես. թաց ժամանակ մաշկը ավելի թույլ է լինում, սանրն էլ ավելի մեջ ուժով է քաշում մազերն արմատներից, դրա համար շատ են թափվում թաց սանրելիս:


քսում ես մազերին ու թողնում որոշ ժամանակ, հետո լվանում շամպունով․․ կարող ես ձեռքով քսել, հատկապես գլխամաշկն է կարևոր: ) 
կոնյակով ձուն 10 րոպեով թողնելը բավական է: )

----------

Ֆոտոն (29.06.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Մի ամսագրում կարդացել էի, որ թաց մազերը սանրել չի կարելի, ինչպես նաև չի կարելի մազերը օճառով լվալ: Նախընտրելի է մազերը սանրել կամ լվանալուց առաջ կամ լվանալու ընթացքում:
Ինքս մազի դիմակներ համարյա չեմ օգտագործել, միայն պատրաստի դիմակներ, որոնք շատ օգնել են: Շամպունյների մասին կարող եմ ասել, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պետք է իր մազերին հարմար շամպունյը գտնի: Ես ինքս շատ տեսակներ եմ փորձել, մինչև «իմը» գտել եմ: Խորհուրդ է տրվում շամպունյների հետ նաև օգտագործել բալզամներ կամ կոնդիցիոներներ:
Մազերը պետք է «թարմացնել», այսինքն՝ կտրել, ամենաքիչը կես տարին մեկ:
Աշխատեք, ինչքան հնարավոր է բնական եղանակով չորացնել մազերը՝ առանց ֆենի: 
Մեկ էլ լսել եմ, որ անընդհատ մազերը չի կարելի կապած պահել ու հատկապես ձիգ կապած:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> ...
> Մեկ էլ լսել եմ, որ անընդհատ մազերը չի կարելի կապած պահել ու հատկապես ձիգ կապած:


Փոքր ժամանակ միշտ մազերս ձիգ կապում էի ու այլ կերպ չէի էլ պատկերացնում: Չի խանգարում, հարմար է, հեշտ է:
Բայց հիմա գլուխս ծանրությունից ցավում է, կապված ժամանակ էլ գլխացավ շատ շուտ է առաջանում մի քիչ լարված իրավիճակներում: Դրա համար էլ կտրեցի, որ առանց ֆենի էլ արագ չորանա: Միակ թերությունն այն է, որ ճակատս ազատ չի, մազերը առաջ են գալիս:

----------


## Չամիչ

Չգիտես ինչու ընդունված է համարել, որ քիմիական ներկերը լավ չեն անդրադառնում մազերի որակի վրա: Իմ դեպքում հակառակը եղավ: Մազերս բավականին բարակ են, շուտ են յուղոտվում ու թափվելու հետ սեր ունեն: Լորվեն ներկը օգտագործելուց հետո մազերիս որակը կտրուկ լավացավ, դարձան ավելի ամուր, յուրահատուկ փայլ ձեռք բերեցին եւ որ ամենակարեւորն է մի տեսակ հաստացան: Էս անգամ  էլ որոշեցի շականակագույն հինա դնել, ահագին գոհ եմ, նախ գույնն է սազում, հետո էլ մազերիս հաճելի փայլ է հաղորդել, բայց մի փոքր փափկացրել է ինչը իմ մազերի դեպքում այնքան էլ ցանկալի չէ, առանց այն էլ մազերս շուտ են յուղոտվում:

Ասեմ, որ մազերս միասեր են: Ընդհանրապես, մասնագետները խորհուրդ են տալիս շամպույնը հաճախակի փոխել, բայց իմ մազերի դեպքում դա չի անցնում, բացի Գարնիեր ֆիրմայի Ֆրուտիսից մազերս ուրիշ ոչ մի շամպույն չի ընդունում, համարձակվեմ հանկարծ փոխել, դառնում են լխկած, անփայլ, անկենդան:  Մինչեւ էտ շամպույնը  գտա հոգիս դուրս եկավ, մինչ այդ էլ ինչ ասես չեմ փորձել, մազերիս թափվելու դեմը չէի կարողանում առնել, հենց սկսեցի էտ  շամպույնն օգտատործել ամեն ինչ իր տեղն ընկավ:

----------


## Sophie

> Նախ մազերը շատ լվանալ ասենք ամեն օր չարժի, իսկ շամպույնը շատ լցնել գլխի վրա արգելվում է:


Ներկայիս շամպունների մեծ մասի վրա գրված է, որ նախատեսված է ամեն օր լվանալու համար :Think:  հետաքրքիր է թե ինչու:

Ես երկար ժամանակ է ինչ փնտրում եմ շամպուն առանց "լաուրեթ սուլֆատ" տարրի: Հենց դա է, որ վնասում է մազերը քանի որ զուտ քիմիական նյութ է :Եթե կարող էք գտնել շամպուն, որի բաղադրության մեջ մտնում է "милный корень" այլ ոչ թե լաուրեթ սուլֆատ` ձեր մազերը դրանից շատ կշահեն: Ի դեպ այդպիսի շամպուն է Նատուրա Սիբերիկան, բայց Հայստանում ցավոք չկա:

----------


## einnA

Ես օգտագործում եմ մանկական շամպուն Gohnson Baby: Փորձում եմ ամեն դեպքում ամեն ինչի մանկականը գնել, օգնում է: Չեմ դժգոհում, հետո շաբաթը 2 անգամ եմ փորձում օգտագործել, ցայվելուց անհրաժեշտություն չկա: Հետն էլ մազերի համար հատուկ դիմակներ կան, ես 2 տեսակ տարբեր դիմակներ եմ միշտ գնում, որ մազերս չընտելանան:
Մինչև հիմա գոհ եմ )))

----------


## Sophie

> *ԴԻՄԱԿՆԵՐ` ՄԱԶԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
>       Գեղեցիկ եւ փարթամ մազերը գեղեցկացնում են ցանկացած կնոջ: Իսկ որպեսզի այդպիսի մազեր ունենաք, բնավ էլ կարիք չկա թանկարժեք շամպուններ օգտագործել կամ անընդհատ գեղեցկության սրահներում գտնվել:
> 
> *  Դիմակներ յուղոտ մազերի համար*
> 
> ...


Սա էլ դիմակներ մազերի համար : Ճիշտ է այդքան էլ հաճելի չէ տնային պայմաններում դիմակներ պատրաստելը, բայց բնականից լավը չկա: Հետո էլ ինպես ասում են գեղեցկությունը զոհեր է պահանջում:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Մի ամսագրում կարդացել էի, որ *թաց մազերը սանրել չի կարելի,* ինչպես նաև չի կարելի մազերը օճառով լվալ: Նախընտրելի է մազերը սանրել կամ լվանալուց առաջ կամ* լվանալու ընթացքում:*


 Եվ, ոնց որ ինչ-որ բան շփոթեցիր. լվանալու ժամանակ մազերը թաց են լինում  :Jpit: : 

 Կարծում եմ, որ դիմակները ոչ մի դեպքում չեն վնասում մազերը, գոնե սնուցում են: Իսկ ամեն օր շամպունով լվանալը իրոք էնքան էլ լավ չի: Ինչքան հաճախ ես լվանում, էնքան արագ ա յուղոտվում: Ասենք՝ մի օր չի ստացվում լվանալ, մազերդ յուղի մեջ կորում են  :Pardon: : 
 Առաջ ահավոր խիտ էին մազերս, ու չէի կարողանում սանրել, որովհետև համ էլ շատ գանգուր էին: Մենակ լվանալուց հետո էի սանրում, որտեղ կապ էր ընկնում, մկրատով կտրում էի  :Jpit: : Ու հիմա ահագին բարակել են, լավ չի: Մազերս էլ լվանալու ընթացքում եմ սանրում, երևի համ էլ դրա համար են բարակել: Դիմակների համար շնորհակալություն, անպայման կփորձեմ  :Smile: : 
 Հա, մեկ էլ մազերս փչանում են մուս կամ նման ինչ-որ բան քսելուց, հետո երկար ժամանակ զգում եմ դրանց վնասակար ազդեցությունը: Իսկ ֆենով ընդհանրապես չեմ չորացնում:

----------

A.r.p.i. (06.07.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Սեփական փորձից ասեմ, որ մազերը շուտ է յուղոտվում նաև հաճախակի ֆենելուց: Օրինակ, երբ փոքր էի, մազերս ընդհանրապես չէի ֆենում,  ու ուշ էր յուղոտվում, հետո եկավ մի ժամանակ, երբ ամեն շաբաթ մազերս ֆենում էի, որ արդյունքում եղավ այն, որ լվանալուց 2-3 օր անց մազերս յուղոտվում էին, դրա համար էլ հիմա ձգտում եմ ուշ-ուշ ֆենել: Ի միջի այլոց ասեմ, որ հինան լավ օգտակարա մազերի համար, և փայլ է հաղորդում, և ամրություն, նամանավանդ եթ հինայի հետ խառնում ես ձու, մեղր և թեյի մուգ գույն: :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լվանալու ընթացքում և լվանալուց անմիջապես հետո մազերը սանրելու վնասակարությունն իր բացատրությունն ունի. էդ ժամանակ գլխամաշկը, բնականաբար, տաքացած է լինում, մազարմատներն էլ տաքությունից թուլացած են լինում, որի հետևանքով հեշտությամբ կարող են պոկվել ու թափվել, դրա համար էլ խորհուրդ չի տրվում էդ ժամանակ սանրել։ Ես, օրինակ, տարիներ շարունակ լվանալու ընթացքում սանրում էի, ու ահավոր շատ էին թափվում մազերս, հետո տարբեր մարդկանցից լսեցի, որ լվանալու ժամանակ սանրել չի կարելի, դրանից հետո էլ չեմ սանրել ու իսկապես զգացի փոփոխությունը. շատ ավելի քիչ էին թափվում մազերս։ 

Ի դեպ, մի խորհուրդ, հատկապես խուճուճ մազեր ունեցողներին, որոնք մազերը հազվադեպ են սանրում, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ բոլորին էլ վերաբերում է։ Մազերը սանրելն ընդհանրապես ոչ միայն դրանք հարդարելու ու կոկիկ տեսք տալու համար է, այլև գլխամաշկի մերսում է ապահովում, ինչը շատ կարևոր է մազերի առողջ ու նորմալ աճի համար։ Հետևաբար հարկավոր է օրական առնվազն մեկ անգամ գլխամաշկի մերսում անել, բայց ցանկալի է՝ մի քանի անգամ։ Սանրի միջոցով էլ կարելի է մերսել գլխամաշկը՝ առանց մազերը սանրելու, ուղղակի գլխի տարբեր հատվածներին սանրի ատամները քսելով։ 

Բայց հիմնական մերսումը կատարվում է հետևյալ կերպ. երկու ձեռքի բոլոր մատների ծայրերով սկսում եք մանր շրջանաձև շարժումներով մերսել գլխամաշկի բոլոր հնարավոր հատվածները՝ սկսած ճակատային մասից, քունքերով մինչև ծոծրակ, մի խոսքով՝ փորձում եք ընդգրկել գլխի ամբողջ մակերեսը։ Ի դեպ, դրանից հետո բավական հաճելի զգացողություն է լինում սովորաբար. գլխամաշկը մի տեսակ հանգստանում է, դե, մազերի համար էլ, բնականաբար, օգտակար է։

Մյուս մերսումը կատարվում է հետևյալ կերպ. երկու ձեռքով բռնում եք մազերը տարբեր մասերից՝ արմատներից մի երկու սմ վերևից, ու գլխամաշկը հետ ու առաջ շարժում, հետո՝ նույնը գլխի բոլոր հատվածներում։ Կարող է տպավորություն լինել, որ այդպիսով ահագին մազեր կպոկվեն, բայց մի վախեցեք, էս պրոցեդուրայի ընթացքում պոկվում են միայն արդեն տեղից թույլ ու հիվանդ մազերը, որոնք էսպես թե էնպես շուտով պոկվելու էին սանրելուց կամ ուղղակի՝ ինքնիրեն։

Պարզ ու հեշտ գործողություններ են, որոնք իսկապես օգտակար են։ Ընդամենը մի քիչ հավես է պետք, նույնիսկ ժամանակ համարյա չի ծախսվում։  :Wink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (07.07.2010), Արևածագ (07.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (07.07.2010), Մանուլ (07.07.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, եթե որևէ մեկդ օգտագործել է «“Զառա Ակունց -  Natural Products”» մազերի 


> առողջության և գեղեցկության գրավականը հանդիսացող


շամպուն, յուղ և տոնիկ կոմպլեքսը, խնդրում եմ գրեք ձեր տպավորությունները  դրանց մասին:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (05.11.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Արևածագ* Ես օգտագորել եմ ու օգտագործում եմ,շատ գոհ եմ,քանի որ այն բնական կոմպոնենտներից է բաղկացած,այն լավացնում է մազերի որակը,սնուցում է արմատները,նաեւ՝շատ լավ կանխում է մազերի սպիտակեցումը ու ճուղավորումը,պաշտպանում է մազերը քիմիական վատ ազդեթությունից,շատ լավն է չես փոշմանի :Smile:

----------

Արևածագ (05.11.2010)

----------


## Rhyme

լսել եմ,որ շատ ֆենելը վնաս է մազերին,դա ճիշտ է
մեկել մազերս շատ հաճախ են յուղոտում/լվանալուց 2 որ հետո/դա ինչից է կամ ինչպես նվազեցնել դա...
նախապես շնորհակալություն

----------


## Նարե91

> լսել եմ,որ շատ ֆենելը վնաս է մազերին,դա ճիշտ է
> մեկել մազերս շատ հաճախ են յուղոտում/լվանալուց 2 որ հետո/դա ինչից է կամ ինչպես նվազեցնել դա...
> նախապես շնորհակալություն


  Իհարկե մազ ֆենելը վնաս է, աշխատիր քիչ ֆենել, մանավանդ այս ամռան շոգին... Իսկ յուղոտվելը քո մազերի որակից  ա գալիս... Ես մի ծանոթ ունեի, ում մազերը նույնպես շուտ էր յուղոտվում, ու երբ մազերը ներկեց, համեմատաբար որակը փոխվեց ու ավելի ուշ-ուշ սկսեց յուղոտվել...

----------


## Rhyme

ԱՊՐԵՍ ՆԱՐԵ ՋԱՆ..

----------


## Լուս-Լուս

Anahit knereq mi ban harcnem duq qimia eq @ndunel u tapvel a.u inch eq anum arag achelu hamar
 :Sad:

----------

